# Green poop



## rusafaa (Dec 30, 2011)

pigeons are having green slimy droppings. they dont seem that sick to me acting quite normal. what meds should i give now? should i give them apple cider vinegar with water ?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Yes, you can put a tablespoon of organic apple cider vinegar in a gallon of water, that will help get the acidity up to help crowd out bad bacteria, and also try probitiocs.

If your birds have had this for some time and/or are not eating you should probably get this diagnosed and under control.

Make sure they are eating and drinking well, or you will need to hand feed.

Are there any other symptoms?

What are they eating?

Have you innnocluated your birds for Paratyphoid?
*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what meds do you have and what are they for? do you have one for green slimy droppings ?, or do you need to know what is causing it. we can't do a fecal test over the internet, so if you can not do that with a vet, then you will have to guess what may be causing it with a symptom checker and hope you got it right.

http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/symptoms/index.php


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I usually treat with a Sulfa Antibiotic when I see green slimy poop, as it acts against ecoli and coccidia, the two most common illnesses in sick pigeons that I treat. Most of the time it fixes the problem, but occassionally the symptom is caused by Salmonella and needs baytril (or equivalent).

I see you're in bangladesh. You might look for Bactrim, triple sulfa, Sulmet, albon, or trimethoprim where you live. These are all sulfa antibiotics.

Its a good idea to check your loft conditions and spray everything down with vinegar/hydrogen peroxide or Virkon-S.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Bella_F said:


> I usually treat with a Sulfa Antibiotic when I see green slimy poop, as it acts against ecoli and coccidia, the two most common illnesses in sick pigeons that I treat. Most of the time it fixes the problem, but occassionally the symptom is caused by Salmonella and needs baytril (or equivalent).
> 
> I see you're in bangladesh. You might look for Bactrim, triple sulfa, Sulmet, albon, or trimethoprim where you live. These are all sulfa antibiotics.
> 
> Its a good idea to check your loft conditions and spray everything down with vinegar/hydrogen peroxide or Virkon-S.


Bella, when you administer Triple sulfa, you put it in the drinking water and how much?


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I believe triple sulfa is a tablet? I use SUlfa-3, which is a liquid version, by `Inca'. I have used it water and its worked very well. The dosage is 6 ml per litre (for Inca sulfa-3).

Normally I dose individually, around 3 drops per day (slightly diluted with water or honey/maple syrup 1:1) depending on the weight and severity of emaciation. I dilute it because it seems to prevent regurgitation.


Dima, do you have triple sulfa? Do you know what brand it is? Maybe I can work out the dose for you?


----------



## rusafaa (Dec 30, 2011)

hi guys, please can you suggest should i give her renamycin ( oxytetracycline) or flagyl ( metronidazole) ?


----------



## rusafaa (Dec 30, 2011)

i think she has paratyphoid ( as i googled ) ..so what should i give her now?


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

The oxytetracycline is pretty useless for this. You need one of the sulfa drugs I suggested earlier. 

Paratyphoid , coccidia & ecoli have very similar symptoms, with ecoli and coccidia being more common. 
You can give the metronidazole, its for canker. But you also need a sulfa antibiotic to treat for ecoli and coccidia. They can be used together.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Triple Sulfa by API, Bella. I comes in little packs no weight on 1 pack, but the total of ingredients weights to 1000:
664mg Sodium Sulfathiazole 
168mg Sodium Sulfametazine
168mg Sodium Sulfacetamide
I am administering by seringe to one of my birds who had soft egg shells 0.2 of 1 cc seringe. But i don't know in the water how much to put. What if some pigeons would drink more water with Triple Sulfa than others; will it be a problem..I have a few birds with slimy droppings ( they all lay on the eggs). Will sulfa hurt the healthy ones?
Thank you.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Dima,
Thats pretty strong stuff! As best I can calculate, for each gram (1000mg) of powder, you would need to mix it with 4 liters of water initially to create a liquid version of this medicine that is identical to Sulfa-3. Don't give this to your birds! Its is concentrated.

Once you mixed this 1000mg into 4 liters, then you would give only 6mls of this solution per liter of drinking water. If you need to treat individually, then 0.2 of 1ml syringe is the correct dose per day (like you did already).

As to whether you should do this or not, I personally don't like to water treat unless the whole flock is looking sick and I can't avoid it. Otherwise Individual dosing is safer. 

It shouldn't hurt your well birds; this treatment will keep coccidia under control as well as bacteria. But as with all medicine, should be used with respect and caution. I'm sure you know already


----------



## Mogapi Gobuamang (Nov 28, 2021)

Skyeking said:


> *Yes, you can put a tablespoon of organic apple cider vinegar in a gallon of water, that will help get the acidity up to help crowd out bad bacteria, and also try probitiocs.
> 
> If your birds have had this for some time and/or are not eating you should probably get this diagnosed and under control.
> 
> ...


We don't have too many pigeon fanciers and so are the vats so I rely on apple cider vinegar, aloe, and garlic


----------

